# English for Careers Oil and Gas 1 : SB + Audio



## eliker bahij (10 مارس 2013)

An elementary course for students studying for a career in the oil and gas industries, who will need English to communicate at work.

Oil and Gas 1 is ideal for pre-work students, studying at elementary level, who will need to use English in work situations. 
Oil and Gas 1 develops the vocabulary, language, and skills that students need to understand the industry, and apply this knowledge to practical situations such as workshop operations and repairs and maintenain
Link 

Students' Book & Audio
http://depositfiles.com/files/k0h074bh2




Teacher's Book 

http://depositfiles.com/files/yc0pgh5a7​


----------



## abdallah21000 (27 مارس 2013)

the file is locked, plz share the password
regards


----------



## jemi_eng (28 مارس 2013)

where is the pass word


----------



## hakim26 (28 مارس 2013)

lui meme qui a pub ce sujet il n'a pas le mot de pass?????????


----------



## hakim26 (28 مارس 2013)

mot de pass
englishtips.org


----------



## eliker bahij (11 أبريل 2013)

Pass word is 
englishtips.org​


----------



## Moayad magdi (18 أبريل 2013)

????? Hello , how I can download this book and audio 
????? Are there any website to download this book and audio easily 
because I haven't any credit card to buy this book or to download by credit card I want something free and easy to download . Please help me I really need this book and audio .


----------



## eliker bahij (22 أبريل 2013)

You are not in need of buying them .Download them from 4shared .
4shared folder - Petroleum Industry Books
4shared - Petroleum Industry Books - shared folder - free file sharing and storage
VocationalEnglish-Oil Industry1 - Download - 4shared
Teacher's notes OIL INDUSTRY - Download - 4shared
Oil Industry audio - Download - 4shared
Please when you pray God for forgiveness ,remember me .​


----------

